# Sprint plus "sprint car"



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

I built my first 1/32 sprint car.I buy a Sprint Plus chassis Kit and i made my roll cage with a jig.The roll cage made with K&S brass rods .063 on my custom homemade jig.I design the top and front wing and i screwed on K&S brass flat bar with 2,5 mm screw.I paint with my airbrush with faskolor paint,Bob Dively liquid paint mask and i use vinyl paint mask for the numbers.All sponsor sticker are from Autographics.I make my first test on Ogilvy 160 feets track with a super 16D and the car was TOO MUCH fast with this motor.Next time ,i try 16D for better performance...

Frank D :wave:


----------



## berwicknitro (Feb 27, 2005)

Very nice, Are you making these to sell? If so, How much?

Thanks


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice job on the Sprinter Outlaw! I like it alot! The 1/43 guys have been doing these and racing them in proxy races lately. First 1/32 I've seen with this much detail. GREAT work! Thanks for sharing!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi,
Nice Car!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Frank,

The car looks great! Be sure to let us know how the car runs with the 16D motor.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes that is a very nice sprinter I am also curious how the 16D will run. We run the Falcon 4 motors in ours.
Chris


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

berwicknitro said:


> Very nice, Are you making these to sell? If so, How much?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry , i don't make these because i don't have the time for built them.Thanks for comment !

Frank D:wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

what is the tire compound???


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> what is the tire compound???


Is the original tire from sprint plus chassis kit . The car grip to much on strech the front end lift and in the corner the rear tire is not smooth when the car turn.The tire looks similar of "MX series" tires from Parma cie. Any sugestion about this ?

Thanks for help !

Frank D:wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

oval racer 53 said:


> Is the original tire from sprint plus chassis kit . The car grip to much on strech the front end lift and in the corner the rear tire is not smooth when the car turn.The tire looks similar of "MX series" tires from Parma cie. Any sugestion about this ?
> 
> Thanks for help !
> 
> Frank D:wave:


unfortunately i can be of no assistance on that.as my tag would suggest i am new to this hobby.there are some that prefer silicone tires,and some who prefer foam.there are some that use goop on the track,and some who don't.we don't use traction enhancing compounds,so foam tires don't cut it...as i am not familiar with the chassis,i would love to hear more,of course!:wave:are you only racing on an oval?could you perhaps grind the wheels accordingly?iene tire larger than the other?i guess that might only work on banked turns however???


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> unfortunately i can be of no assistance on that.as my tag would suggest i am new to this hobby.there are some that prefer silicone tires,and some who prefer foam.there are some that use goop on the track,and some who don't.we don't use traction enhancing compounds,so foam tires don't cut it...as i am not familiar with the chassis,i would love to hear more,of course!:wave:are you only racing on an oval?could you perhaps grind the wheels accordingly?iene tire larger than the other?i guess that might only work on banked turns however???


btw,is that a hand soldered brass tubing frame?if so,phenomenal work!:thumbsup:


----------



## ovalracer63 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice looking sprint car oval racer 53, we have been running them for quite awhile here in central PA. I have been building them for a few years now and love racing them. We also run late models and dirt modifieds on my 5 x 16 foot wood oval. You can check out some pics at our website at www.pascaleautoracing.com. I do build them and sell them also. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> btw,is that a hand soldered brass tubing frame?if so,phenomenal work!:thumbsup:


Thanks for comments !

Frank D:wave:


----------



## oval racer 53 (Aug 9, 2007)

ovalracer63 said:


> Nice looking sprint car oval racer 53, we have been running them for quite awhile here in central PA. I have been building them for a few years now and love racing them. We also run late models and dirt modifieds on my 5 x 16 foot wood oval. You can check out some pics at our website at www.pascaleautoracing.com. I do build them and sell them also. Thanks.
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom, i visite your entire site and it's very nice.Your ovals tracks is great, i love it!I have a lot of interest in oval racing and in my area is not very popular so i travel a lot of hours to see a good real races in N.Y, VT, PA, VA, WV, NJ .In slot car races is the same , oval is not popular too, only a road course track is available. My friend have a slot car track club in is basement for over 25 years and build a brand new track last year to replace the another one. I start a personal project to build a vacuform late models 1/24 and EDM 1/24 (estern dirt modifieds). Last month, i create four molds for building theses and start a production. The late model is very realistics with separate late model driver to put in and the modifieds is two pieces bodies (center hood and roof/side panels).This week ,i paint these bodies with my airbrush for demos photos .I start two new class in my friend club for september 09 and i hope to sale this in internet too ! Good succes for our track and club and thanks for comments !

Frank D:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great looking sprinters!!!

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## GT2 (May 15, 2008)

Will those sprinters work on carrera track?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I like sprint cars. :thumbsup:


----------

